

The New Ruby Inside: I've Gone All Daring Fireball on You - adelevie
http://www.rubyinside.com/new-ruby-inside-3270.html

======
runjake
Like catch404 mentioned, I'm not seeing the connection to Daring Fireball. The
website is rather chaotic-looking with banner ads, embedded videos and columns
everywhere.

------
adelevie
I love the new design. Peter Cooper's writing is still great.

------
catch404
I struggle to see the daring fireball influence?

